# Monrovia Foothill Flyers November Ride



## rustjunkie (Nov 7, 2015)

Overhaul those pedals and install some Mr. Tuffy's: the next Foothill Flyers Vintage Bike Ride is Saturday November 14th


Come out for a leisurely ride at the foot of the San Gabriel mountains, through beautiful Monrovia, east along on a tree lined bike path, then head back west and stop for lunch if you'd like. 
Family friendly, all skill levels and all types of bicycles are welcome, bikes to lend. 
Meet ~9am at Library Park Old Town 321 South Myrtle, Monrovia, CA 91016
Pushing pedals at 10am
If you'd like to ride but can't make it until after 10, text or call me and we'll meet up along the way. 
It's Fordmike65's birthday! If you'd like to stick around after the AM ride, there will be an afternoon excursion with plenty of stops to lift a glass in celebration of the young lad's hatch date 
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?81484!
So your choice is either, both, or none! 

[video=youtube;VIFHdgMn1_Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIFHdgMn1_Q[/video]


? PM/call/text
Scott sixonenine-3four7-1159


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 7, 2015)

Yes!!! Im there i hope anyone who wants to go makes it

Joe b said hed come. Robert riley maybe too


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 7, 2015)

A Message to you, Rudy... I'll be there. Wear your two-tone creepers, pork pie hat and stove pipe pants, it's a Ska party!

Amanda is coming all the way from Arid-zona to ride with us, and it's Mike's birthday... let's make a nice showing!


----------



## mrg (Nov 8, 2015)

Wow its Fordmike65'th birthday!, man Mike you don't look a day over 60!, must be those nightly rides, If I don't make it have a good one!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 8, 2015)

You gotta make it Mark! Better see you there!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 11, 2015)

Who's rolling Saturday? Anyone gonna stay and celebrate with us afterwards?


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 11, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Who's rolling Saturday? Anyone gonna stay and celebrate with us afterwards?




I'm down for the AM and part of the PM ride. Mrs. Rustjunkie and Chili won't be able to make it tho.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 12, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Overhaul those pedals and install some Mr. Tuffy's: the next Foothill Flyers Vintage Bike Ride is Saturday November 14th
> 
> 
> Come out for a leisurely ride at the foot of the San Gabriel mountains, through beautiful Monrovia, east along on a tree lined bike path, then head back west and stop for lunch if you'd like.
> ...




If someone was to come to this ride, where should you park to prevent putting 100 quarters into a meter, or parking where you would get a ticket, or towed?


----------



## VXGNETTE (Nov 12, 2015)

WetDogGraphix said:


> If someone was to come to this ride, where should you park to prevent putting 100 quarters into a meter, or parking where you would get a ticket, or towed?




Most typically park up on Myrtle (just north of Foothill Blvd) as there is adequate parking across the street of Steve's shop (Velocipedist).


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 12, 2015)

VXGNETTE said:


> Most typically park up on Myrtle (just north of Foothill Blvd) as there is adequate parking across the street of Steve's shop (Velocipedist).




The Church doesn't mind?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 12, 2015)

WetDogGraphix said:


> If someone was to come to this ride, where should you park to prevent putting 100 quarters into a meter, or parking where you would get a ticket, or towed?




Almost all parking is free & plentiful in and around Downtown Monrovia. If parking on the street, just check for timed parking areas. Some 24min & 2hr spots. There are large parking lots just East and West of Myrtle behind the businesses.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 13, 2015)

Im bringing my Johnson!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 13, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Im bringing my Johnson!!




Whoa! TMI there Joe.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 13, 2015)

Hhahah! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 13, 2015)

I just realized that its at 10am. I wont arrive until noon


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 13, 2015)

Im driving from tucson and its a 7 hour drive at minimum


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 13, 2015)

Be sure to call, you might be able to catch up with us wherever we are when you arrive. You can likely make lunch (or brunch) at the least...and  put your bike in the lineup on the sidewalk. See you then...


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 14, 2015)

Unfortunately, won't be able to come down. Supposed to be in the high 70s today for the ride. Maybe next time, may have the Twin Bar done by then.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 14, 2015)

azbug-i said:


> Im driving from tucson and its a 7 hour drive at minimum




What a bummer! We'll be around and can meet up when you get here. Either PM or call one of us when you're in town.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Mike!


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 14, 2015)

Starting the climb!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 14, 2015)

Change of plans. Im on my way now. May make it may not but ill catch up.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 14, 2015)

*Another great ride today!!!*

Thanks to all that came out






[/URL]


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 14, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Starting the climb!
> 
> View attachment 250709




Really dig that Bike Scott,what a beauty . Is it a comfortable ride? So much to look at I can't get the geometry figured out.

Looks like you guys had a great ride and nice weather,you need gloves to ride here today.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 14, 2015)

Dale Alan said:


> Really dig that Bike Scott,what a beauty . Is it a comfortable ride? So much to look at I can't get the geometry figured out.




Yes! It rides great, you'd think it might ride differently but it's pretty much like a "normal" frame.


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 14, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Yes! It rides great, you'd think it might ride differently but it's pretty much like a "normal" frame.




It looks like a nice relaxed geometry,the lines are so funky it makes it hard to realize the angles of the head and seat tube . Almost has the chopper look. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks for relieving me today Scott! I was so happy to ride the Rocket (isn't that the title of a space themed porno film?) 

Mid way through the ride, I was huffing and puffing riding my Colson tandem when Scott so generously offered to swap me out and let me ride his Rocket bike... what a guy! The tandem is a great ride, especially with that ND two speed, but on long rides with hills and being out of shape like I am, it was starting to burn me down. That Rocket was a welcome respite from the workout, and is a pleasure to ride.

What a seriously great group of truly fine people the Foothill Flyers are! Vintage bike folks are just some of the nicest people... I had such an enjoyable time today, thanks for putting it together!


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 14, 2015)

Scott (Rustjunkie) on my Tandem, with Amanda, who drove 7 hours from Arizona to join us mid way through the ride, up ahead on her prewar Schwinn Roadster. Another shot of Scott on the tandem, and one of Amanda unloading her bike while we took a rest on the ride with Joe B & Fordmike. Finally a shot of the meeting place...


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 15, 2015)

Balloonatic said:


> Thanks for relieving me today Scott!





Not a problem, but...WHEW! What's the old saying? Is it "no good deed goes unpunished"? I'm still feelin' it this AM 
Seriously tho, you're more than welcome J! The Colson is such a neat machine, and it was fun to ride, regardless  
Yesterday was a great ride, and as always thanks for that goes to the great folks that took the time to come out.


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 15, 2015)

It was so cool to meet you all! Im glad i caught part of the ride! And hung out after. Thanks everyone for the company too !


----------



## mrg (Nov 15, 2015)

Another nice day in Monrovia!


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 16, 2015)

I had a feeling you didn't know what you were getting yourself into... your first clue should have been how quickly I agreed to swap bikes!  Yes, I'm a bit knackered today too... had to take a jaccuzzi last night to recover the legs. That's probably the last time I take the Colson without someone on the front to help pedal... even with the ND two-speed it's work to ride by yourself.

That bike trail was GREAT!! I wanna ride that again.... a beautiful day, a great town to ride in (and stop for food/refreshments) and just great folks, I highly recommend the Foothill Flyers ride, what a way to spend the day! My face still hurts from smiling.... are there bugs in my teeth?


----------

